# MSnS+E Extra ABA Crak Trigger Wheel Decoder Settings



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

Running the ABA built in 60-2 crank trigger.
I spent some time with MS and the timing light tonight. I had previously been set to 
Trigger angle 60 
Trigger Position A 5 
Trigger Return A 13
Trigger Position B 35
Trigger Return B 43
But I found that when I set a fixed advance of 6* the 6* notch on the flywheel was not centered in the bellhousing window. So, I tried adding and subtracting and found that 
Trigger angle 60 
Trigger Position A 4
Trigger Return A 12
Trigger Position B 34
Trigger Return B 42
put the timing mark centered in the window.
I wish I had bothered to count the teeth while I had the engine on the stand. I didn't know at the time that I would need that info.
Has anyone counted the teeth on the trigger wheel as they pass the VR sensor opening per the MSnS+E manual to get the definitive settings?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: MSnS+E Extra ABA Crak Trigger Wheel Decoder Settings (steve12345)*

There's a ton of ways to do it, but you got it right. For every 1 tooth you subtract from the trigger position settings, if you add 6deg more to the trigger angle it's also right.


----------



## littledevilo63 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: MSnS+E Extra ABA Crak Trigger Wheel Decoder Settings (need_a_VR6)*

need a vr6- i was wondering this question also, sort of. i just acquired a free aba and im going to run it on ms v 2.2 im nowhere near ready to do anything yet. but, could i use the trigger wheel sensor to run coil packs? or would it be wiser just to use a 4 window distributor and hall sesnor? or do i use both the trigger wheel sensor and single window distributor? what is needed to use knock sensor ignition also, or is it unnecesary with an un modified motor?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: MSnS+E Extra ABA Crak Trigger Wheel Decoder Settings (littledevilo63)*

You can run the VR sensor on a 2.2 but you have to add an additional circuit to the board. Generally it's easier to set a 2.2 up on hall, and you can run a 4 window distro in there easily.
I've never used nor found the need to use a knock sensor on anything.


----------



## littledevilo63 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: MSnS+E Extra ABA Crak Trigger Wheel Decoder Settings (need_a_VR6)*

cool man, thanks. i think ill just go with the 4 window dizzy as i do not want to mod the board any more. 
the knock sensor seems like its a good idea if your running crazy boost, but since im not that just makes its simpler. 
thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

I threw a knocksense box on mine. It hooks up with 5 wires and only 1 input needs to be soldered on to the MS board. If your setup is too loud to hear knock at WOT then it's very helpful. If nothing else it's good piece of mind for about $60.


----------



## littledevilo63 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: (steve12345)*

cool thanks dude, im only going to be na for a short amount of time, then go turbo and that would be helpful for tuning ignition im sure. my stuff should be here today, might have to make a build thread haha


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (littledevilo63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littledevilo63* »_cool thanks dude, im only going to be na for a short amount of time, then go turbo and that would be helpful for tuning ignition im sure. my stuff should be here today, might have to make a build thread haha 

ive found det cans, or some of the electronic options, a bit easier to work with when it comes to tuning ignition to avoid knock. we ended up making a couple of our own electronic det cans...but i know you can buy the same thing online.
my beef with the knock sensor systems is that youre still relying on a sensor that wasnt "tuned" for the motor youre working with

ideally we could all just have the money to run the pressure transducer instrumented spark plugs







to really see what was going on!


----------



## littledevilo63 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

ideally we could all just have the money to run the pressure transducer instrumented spark plugs??? 

sounds futuristic(sp)? haha


----------

